# White 2-110 for Christmas, looking for reviews



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the best wife, she is getting our operation a climate controlled cab tractor. I'm looking for any information on what one should look for with this model. It has a new clutch, cab kit, decals, and rebuilt injection pump and injectors. About 4700 hours. Has a ta-45 or 46 loader. Also anything about the loader? Thinking of selling that. Plan on using it on the processor in the winter and the round baler for dry hay during summer. Guessing it's built similar to my 1755. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds great . I really liked them tractors ,If I could find one like that I might buy one again . I was raised on Oliver and White . Moved here and its just all green and red . Why get rid of the loader ? You can never have to many loaders .


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

We use the 5055E for loading bales off the field, and skid loaders for unloading and feeding. We farm in the "woods", so we have to move feed with the pickup and gooseneck trailer to the feed stockpiles. Tractor loaders are, I feel, hard on the front ends of two wheel drive tractors. Just my opinion. I know westendorf is one of the better brands. I'm just thinking about it, sold my old wl-40 this year because I hadn't used it in three years.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Good Perkins power plant, decent hydraulics for its time, decent selection of gears, decent cab. Thing to check out is the over/under Hydraul shift like your 1755, make sure it holds a load in all ranges, and that the oil is clean and been serviced somewhat regularly.

As for the loader no way would I sell it. I'd take it off when not needed but you never know when you might need another loader because of breakdown or what not,


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad I reached out and asked about the loader. Having it around make sense. So does anyone have any known problems on the tractor or loader that a guy should keep an eye on?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A White 2-110 is basically a updated 1955/2-105. Has the 355.4 Perkins, cast alumimun valve cover, Doesn't leak oil like a sieve like the 355 in the 2-105's did.

I have 2 of them, one on the discbine the other on the round baler. Only real issue I've had with them is one of the poppet valves in the lift pump came unseated and they didn't get enough fuel under a load, sounded like they had a miss. Took the fuel pump apart, re-staked the poppet and end of issues. I've replaced one hydraulic line on the mowing tractor, other than the hydraulic line and lift pump issue both of mine has just run and run.

Far as the over/unders in them, when using for stationary work or even just sitting and idling, place the power shift in under, this greatly reduces the wear on the sprague clutch and shaft.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The closed centre pumps on them sometimes need some tweaking to but if I recall no expensive lift pump like the 2-135/155


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, that is good news. I read that they are very efficient on fuel. Any ideas on cab organization or set ups? Also what about lights? I'd like to get it set up with led lights, I have one light bar already.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

I UsedmY old 2-105 tday chopping hay n straw. my dad bought this tractor in 1978 and weve never touched the engine.led lites would b sweet .

n


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone with any pictures of light bar setups on there factory white cabs? How is the wiring on the cab? I've heard about some problems with the 2-135.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cornykid said:


> Anyone with any pictures of light bar setups on there factory white cabs? How is the wiring on the cab? I've heard about some problems with the 2-135.


2-135 is a different beast altogether. Those were out with the 2-105's, a 2-110 is a updated version of the 2-105. 2-135's were never updated much from the original release from my understanding. If your looking for high horsepower on the cheap most 2-135's will easily put out 200hp.


----------

